# Get A Bigger Tank



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Yikes, I would hate to see the things this guy eats 
http://anythingfish.com/images/Ted/PhotoGallery/ArapaimaGigas.htm


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

a gigas!? holy crap! thats bloody insane...and i thought my shovel nose would be a hand ful.. lol


----------

